# Using GIMP and the UFraw plugin



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I've been taking stock photos and what I did was got a cardboard box, two lamps, and I laid a clear white towel inside the cardboard box. I've been taking pictures of different objects in this little "studio" in the RAW file format (using digital rebel xt), and I need to know how to whiten this photo with GIMP and the UFraw plugin so that it looks like an absolutely clear white background. I read a tutorial on how to do this using photoshop (which I don't have), but not GIMP. Anyone know how to do this?

Here is the tutorial for photoshop. http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2010/11/10-steps-to-taking-your-own-simple-stock-photos/


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Sorry, the correct link is this:
http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2010/11/10-steps-to-taking-your-own-simple-stock-photos/


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Have you tried "Digital Photo Profesional" I'm sure your using it with your raw images? Well there is quite a bit of adjustment in the histogram. I did a little tests and I was able to get simulare results in a few minutes.


----------

